# Rasbora scales lifting with white on the end?



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

*Rasbora scales lifting with white on end? EDIT: Rasbora FINS turned white*

I just noticed late last night that one of my rasbora's scales had been lifting off. The reason i noticed this was because the half-lifted scale had turned white...I tried to get a picture but he wont come close enough and my camera doesnt have a very good zoom, I'll try to ask my sister to take a pic with her camera.
*EDIT: No scales have been lifted, I just noticed that the fin had actually turned white but there were never any lifted scales!!!*
*RE_EDIT:The rasboras scales are really beginning to lift on one side of his body, Withy what i've read on this thread, i'm starting to think it might be dropsy...is there anything i can do to save him?*
Water Parameters: PH: 7.6 Ammonia: 0 Nitrite: 0.3

I checked all the other fish in the tank and they're all fine except for that one. The fish overall is eating fine.

Is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Raised scales or "pineconing" usually means a serious problem that has progressed beyond repair. More commonly called dropsy it could be many, many different infections or diseases. Finding the underlying problem(s) is not normally possible at this point. Most recommend euthanasia.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Clarification? Is it just One scale that has lifted or are ALL of the scales lifting and "sticking out"?


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

It's only one scale, but the white part went away...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the fish bloating at all? Dropsy does indeed make the scales rise, but the fish is usually bloated due to the expanding of the organs, kidneys, specifically.

Could be something as simple as flashing or he might have rubbed up against something/gotten stuck. Is that possible?


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

hes not bloated at all, the only abnormal thing is the one scale lifting, I'm starting to think he might have rubbed up too close to the fliter pipe since i've seen some of my fish rubbing up to it aswell.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Terribly sorry! I just realized that the said "scale" I thought was lifting was actually his fin that had turned white. This can probably change the diagnosis!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Which fin was lifting? And what do you mean by "lifting"? Could you provide a picture?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Fuzzy white? Like fungus?


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

hmmm...it's hard to tell if its fuzzy cause hes so small and swims pretty fast, it might be a bit fuzzy...I'll ask my sister to take a pic cause my camera isn't very helpful.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently had a platy that had a scale lift behind her gill plate.It was white. I watched it carefully but like you did not know what to do if anything.
It took about 2 weeks before it went away by itself.
I figure she got caught on something.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep up with water changes. It could be a secondary infection (fungal or bacterial) after injury. In either case, clean water will reduce stress and hopefully keep it from spreading to other fish. Keep an eye on the nitrite and keep it down. Hopefully as your fish acclimate and the tank finishes cycling, it will heal on its own. If it gets worse try to get a pic or at least better description. Is the fin eroding as well as turning white? Are all the fish rubbing themselves on objects? It could be an early sign of ich.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

I changed 20% of the water last night and i tested the parameters and they're the same as stated in my first post. I'll watch him closely for a while and if it doesn't go away, i'll keep looking for a diagnosis. My sister also tried taking pictures but that guy is really fast. 

PS: Thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Uh oh! The scales are lifting and turning white on only one side of his body...i think it might be dropsy...is there a cure for this?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

usually in dropsy the scales lifting is on both sides IME.
Think fluid retention/ kidney failure when thinking dropsy.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

ewww...I woke up this morning to the same rasbora but it looks like white fungus is growing all over the right side of his body...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

now you need to get some oil of cloves- probably from a health food store and read up on euthanizing your ill fish.
I found one of my old platys this morning all pineconed and white looking so I added a bit of oil of clove solution to the small container I put her in. She went peacefully within 45 minutes.
Do NOPT add straight oil of cloves to the tank or container you have chosen to euthanize in! The fish will get chemical burns and will jump out of the container despite being ill.
If you add it to your tank you will kill the lot.
Do a google search for euthaizing or look it up on this web site.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If it's Columnaris fungus, it will look like a white, yellow-brown, or grayish fuzzy thing (if it's true fungus, you will see hair-like filaments shooting out from the infected site) is on your fish (do a google search if you're not sure). If it is Ich, lots of white spots will be covering your fish. 
Either way, quarantine the fish immediately, because both are very contagious, ich in particular.
If it's fungus, treat ONLY the fish in isolation until you're sure the other fish have it too. The treatment for COLUMNARIS fungus is malachite green (which will turn your tank blueish green, btw, but it will go away ) (found in many anti-fungal products), salt (Aquarium, sea, or rock salt at one teaspoon per gallon), or Melafix. 
TRUE FUNGUS can be treated with malachite green, salt, methylene blue (also found in many anti-fungal products & will turn your tank blue for a little while), or formalin.
Ich can be treated best by a combination of increased heat and the salt treatment. You can treat the whole tank if it's ich. I used it on my 10g full of guppies a few days ago & it worked excellently.
If you're not sure whether its Ich or Fungus, do a google image search


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

SO! how is Cami doing I wonder?


----------

